# Let's Hit Stan



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

calling on a militia alliance,,,3 super premium Full Bodied Sticks...I figure 10 of us could put ole Stanthetaxman in a walker...any takers????


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

I have 2...need more...pm me


----------



## wilsondude (Jul 28, 2008)

pm sent, but I want to say in public that I don't think it appropriate that a public school teacher (like me, for instance) should involve himself in such a thing as a "how do you say it?", um, 'bombing'. 



:wink:


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

yeah baby, i got five...looking for a few more good men..then we will implement the "plan"


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Remember, NO Maddies, and he likes the robusto size.


Just a little info for the new guys  

Tom


----------



## En4cer71 (Aug 1, 2008)

And he's a Pepin Whore...


----------



## En4cer71 (Aug 1, 2008)

:dunno:


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

patience grasshopper


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

Well, Stan..Looks like nobody wants to give you up Fella....What the hell you got on these guys anyway!! 8)


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Really, all you need is an addy ?

Do I really want to throw Stan under the Bus ?









I need to think about this !

Tom


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

buzkirk said:


> Really, all you need is an addy ?
> 
> Do I really want to throw Stan under the Bus ?
> 
> ...


Just DOOOOO it!! :twisted:


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Only IF, Stan says I can !


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Only IF, Stan says I can !


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

buzkirk said:


> Only IF, Stan says I can !


Okaaay..if you are that conflicted...I say don't worry about it dude. Don't want to you to be stressing any just because several BOTL's wanted to shower Standaman with some primo smokes.....so you keep your secret to yourself and feel good about it.


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

Engage! :dude:


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

opcorn:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

WTF! :shock: 
I guess you can see how often I come in this room. I just got something from WilsonDude and opened up this room to thank and found this!
You guys are too much! Please save your money and use it to come to Cigar Heritage in November!
Thanks you Mark. Very nice, indeed!


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

StantheTaxMan said:


> WTF! :shock:
> I guess you can see how often I come in this room. I just got something from WilsonDude and opened up this room to thank and found this!
> You guys are too much! Please save your money and use it to come to Cigar Heritage in November!
> Thanks you Mark. Very nice, indeed!


I know you ain't much for posting pics Stan, but could ya at least tell us what you got? I am curious to see how accurate these guys were. :smile:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Yeah. Don't have a camera.
Pepin JJ Torp
Padron Toro
Pepin Blue Label Toro
Cusano M1 Torp
Padron '64 Anny Torp

VERY generous! Thank you. Thank you. Thank you!


----------



## wilsondude (Jul 28, 2008)

:smoke:


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

I'm thinking tomorrow is gonna be an interesting day. :mischief:


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Nice hit!

I'll be watching this thread opcorn:.


:lol: :lol:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

<ducking><covering> Oh, shit! WHAT did I do to deserve this?


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Bastards! Opening shortly but got dropped by Lazy/Steve and the Madman Mike. 
I by NO means am encouraging any of this but y'all got my business addy's zip wrong. It's 33763.
Now, STOP IT!


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

OK-here's the booty.......
From MadMike:
Royal Silk
Joya de Nic-Celebration, in the robusto size.
La Flor Dom-Ligero-in a wonderful size. Looks to be a 5", but maybe a 48 ring?
Ashton Heritage-My fav Cammy
LFD-Coronado
5 beauty's Mike. Thank you! :bowdown:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

From Lazy:
8 beauty's..........
Trini Nat
R&J Cedro #2
AB Trilogy Corojo(Hmmm, Corojo)
Big Ass Man O War, which I'm really enjoying
Mayorga
Oliva Serie O
Puros Indios in a bigger Torp
RP Fusion MM-Green Band

Yep! That's 8!
Thank you SO much!

Plus, you guys have, like, cover sheets and stuff in there. Very nice!


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Nice hits guys!


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

Fedex: 792113196789

I got the zip right, but they are saying I got the suite # wrong or something. 

Driver should be there after 1pm, I hope.....


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

I, and my secretary, were out of the office today....... :sad:


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

stan, you're a hero. can't believe your'e still standing! enjoy the smokes, and don't give us any shit about saving our $$$. :roll: 

you're a great botl. enjoy!


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

if my intelligence is correct, it ain't over just yet. :smoke:


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

StantheTaxMan said:


> I, and my secretary, were out of the office today....... :sad:


Its all good. They took it back to the facility. So you'll get it on Monday :twisted:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Someone had brought in my mail from Friday......
BAM! 
The 12Minkey guy hit me good!
Pepin Vegas Cubanas
R&J Habana Reserve
Gran Habano Corojo #5
Plus, some Juicy Fruit!
You guys are to kind! It REALLY wasn't necessary, but I do appreciate it!


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

Glad it got to you Stan. Sure it's not "necessary" but after all the work we put you through, it's well deserved.

Now, let's jack this thread and get Stan back to work :twisted: :lol:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Gearing up for my day "off" tomorrow, no secretary, so I'm having trouble getting started today.......
And then BAM!
Steve(RandomHero) with a FEDX delivery(it didn't have the Suite # on it)

Argenese-never had, heard good things
Joya de Nic-Antano-always good
LFD Chisel-Double Lig-getting weaker..
LGC_Serie R
Cusano-Silver band-Which one is that?

Beautiful grouping-nice sizing! :wink:
Thank you!


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Some more nice hits! 
Way to go guys!


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

StantheTaxMan said:


> Gearing up for my day "off" tomorrow, no secretary, so I'm having trouble getting started today.......
> And then BAM!
> Steve(RandomHero) with a FEDX delivery(it didn't have the Suite # on it)
> 
> ...


You are quite welcome! Glad they finally got there! The Cusano C10 is a good, strong, natural. Obvioulsy was told about your preference in size, so glad I got that right!

Are you not a fan of LFD? Or is it the chisel tip?

Honestly, I should be much more picky about my cigars. I am still a newbie, so I have 400 cigars, all sorts. Now I am finally narrowing it down to a handful of brands, wrappers and sizes.


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

Can't imagine why a Double Lig LFD Chisel would not fit the bill with ole Stan..... :shock:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Madmike said:


> Can't imagine why a Double Lig LFD Chisel would not fit the bill with ole Stan..... :shock:


meh not strong enough :lol: j/k


----------



## En4cer71 (Aug 1, 2008)

There's a stray round somewhere out there.... should land soon


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

poor stan :???:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

hahah this is entertaining opcorn:


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

Acesfull said:


> hahah this is entertaining opcorn:


..guess so, for a bystander oke:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Bastards!
I AM picky; that's why I don't get involved. Sorry 'bout the stray out there. I'm off for the Holiday, today, then off to the East Coast first thing tomorrow through the weekend. My secretary will be in tomorrow to receive, however.


----------



## En4cer71 (Aug 1, 2008)

StantheTaxMan said:


> Bastards!
> I AM picky; that's why I don't get involved. Sorry 'bout the stray out there. I'm off for the Holiday, today, then off to the East Coast first thing tomorrow through the weekend. My secretary will be in tomorrow to receive, however.


It was a late shot... I have the DC at home so, I'll check/post tonight


----------



## En4cer71 (Aug 1, 2008)

DC - 04805216652026078167


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Ah oh.....


----------



## En4cer71 (Aug 1, 2008)

> Label/Receipt Number: 0480 5216 6520 2607 8167
> Detailed Results:
> 
> Bullet Arrival at Unit, October 02, 2008, 7:52 am, CLEARWATER, FL 33765
> Bullet Processed, October 01, 2008, 9:32 pm, TAMPA, FL 33605


 :woohoo:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

I'll be back in the office tomorrow, you bastards!


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Nice job, Carlos!
1. Rocky Decades Torp
2. Cohiba (don't know the name, but it's close to a Lonsdale) dated 12/05
3. Vegas Cubanos-lesser know Pepin but just as good!
4. Pepin Black band/Cuban Classic Robusto
5. Rocky Edge Madura in the Torpedo.

Very nice! Thank you!


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Very nicely done guys!


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

UNCLE! Please! Seriously! I'm good!


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

I reck'n we can call that a success. 

Thanks to eveyone who stepped up. I think all made some very wise cigar choices. Will take Stan a few days to dispose of those babies. 
:banana: 
Mike


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Another nice hit on "The Taxman" :lol: !


----------



## En4cer71 (Aug 1, 2008)

Siglo III


----------

